# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  إذا فاتني من الصلاة الرباعية ثلاث ركعات كيف أقضيها

## العابسي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد 
فاتتني ثلاث ركعات من صلاة العصر أي أدركت ركعة واحدة فقط 
فكيف لي أن أقضيها بعد سلام الإمام هل آتي بركعتين ثم أجلس للتشهد الأول 
ثم آتي بالركعة الثالثة وأختم الصلاة أم أنني آتي بركعة واحدة ثم أجلس للتشهد الأول ثم آتي بالركعتين الباقيتين وأختم الصلاة _وجزاكم الله خيرا حاولوا أن تأتوا لي بمصدر الإجابة_

----------


## ابو بردة

تجلـس في الـثانية فيـكون هـو التـشهـد الأول بـحقِّـك

ثم تقـوم في الثـالـثـة

ثم تجـلس في الـرابـعة

هكـذا نص عليه أهـل العـلم 

راجع كتب الفـقه إن أردت المصـدر

----------


## ابن الطيب

اعلم أخي الحبيب أن في المسألة ثلاث مذاهب
الأول : القضاء
الثاني : الاتمام
الثالث: القضاء في الأقوال والاتمام في الأفعال 
فعلى القول الأول تقوم بعد سلام الإمام لتأتي بالركعة الأولى قضاءً بفاتحة الكتاب وسورة ثم تأتي بالثانية ثم تتشهدثم تأتي بالثالة بالفاتحة فقط. 
وعلى القول الثاني : تعد أول ركعة لك مع الإمام هي الأولى  من صلاتك وإن كانت الثالثة بالنسبة للإمام وحينئذ تأتي بالفاتحة والسورة ثم تأتي بالثانية على نفس الهيئة ثم تتشهد ثم تقوم للثالثة  والرابعة بالفاتحة  فقط. 
أما على القول الثالث : فتقضي ما فاتك من الركعتين الأولين بفاتحة وسورة لكن تتشهد في الثانية  ثم تأتي بالثالثة .أما الرابعة فقط أدركتها مع الإمام.
وإليك ذكر المصدر :
انظر بداية المجتهد 
الجملة الرابعة في الصلاة . الباب الثاني في القضاء
إليك النص :
وأما المسألة الثانية : من المسائل الثلاث الأول التي هي أصول هذا الباب وهي: هل إتيان المأموم بما فاته من الصلاة مع الإمام أداء أو قضاء؟ فإن في ذلك ثلاثة مذاهب قوم قالوا: إن ما يأتي به بعد سلام الإمام هو قضاء وإن ما أدرك ليس هو أول صلاته. وقوم قالوا: إن الذي يأتي به بعد سلام الإمام هو أداء وإن ما أدرك هو أول صلاته. وقوم فرقوا بين الأقوال والأفعال فقالوا: يقضي في الأقوال يعنون في القراءة ويبني في الأفعال يعنون الأداء فمن أدرك ركعة من صلاة المغرب على المذهب الأول: أعني مذهب القضاء قام إذا سلم الإمام إلى ركعتين يقرأ فيهما بأم القرآن وسورة أن يجلس بينهما وعلى المذهب الثاني: أعني على البناء قام إلى ركعة واحدة يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن وسورة ويجلس ثم يقوم إلى ركعة يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فقط وعلى المذهب الثالث يقوم إلى ركعة فيقرأ فيها بأم القرآن وسورة ثم يجلس ثم يقوم إلى ركعة ثانية يقرأ فيها أيضا بأم القرآن وسورة وقد نسبت الأقاويل الثلاثة إلى المذهب والصحيح عن مالك أنه يقضى في الأقوال ويبنى في الأفعال لأنه لم يختلف قوله في المغرب أنه إذا أدرك منها ركعة أن يقوم إلى الركعة الثانية ثم يجلس ولا اختلاف في قوله إنه يقضي بأم القرآن وسورة وسبب اختلافهم أنه ورد في بعض روايات الحديث المشهور فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموا والإتمام يقتضي أن يكون ما أدرك هو أول صلاته وفي بعض فاقضوا والقضاء يوجب أن ما أدرك هو آخر صلاته فمن ذهب مذهب الإتمام قال: ما أدرك هو أول صلاته ومن ذهب مذهب القضاء قال: ما أدرك هو آخر صلاته ومن ذهب مذهب الجمع جعل القضاء في الأقوال والأداء في الأفعال وهو ضعيف: أعني أن يكون بعض الصلاة أداء وبعضها قضاء واتفاقهم على وجوب الترتيب في أجزاء الصلاة وعلى أن موضع تكبيرة الإحرام هو افتتاح الصلاة ففيه دليل واضح على أن ما أدرك هو أول صلاته لكن تختلف نية المأموم والإمام في الترتيب فتأمل هذا ويشبه أن يكون هذا هو أحد ما راعاه من قال: ما أدرك فهو آخر صلاته.
هذا والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## سمير بن لوصيف

الذي أعرفه أن تجعل الركعة التي لحقت بها أول ركعة لك فتبني عليها  لأن تكبيرة الاحرام لا يؤتى بها إلا في أول الصلاة 
فأين مقام تكبيرة الاحرام في القولين الآخرين؟

----------


## ابن الطيب

> الذي أعرفه أن تجعل الركعة التي لحقت بها أول ركعة لك فتبني عليها  لأن تكبيرة الاحرام لا يؤتى بها إلا في أول الصلاة 
> فأين مقام تكبيرة الاحرام في القولين الآخرين؟


هي نفسها أخي الكريم لكن الخلف جار في القضاء والاتمام وليس في محل تكبيرة الإحرام
لذلك فقد ذكرت الأقوال الثلاثة

----------


## ابو بردة

> الذي أعرفه أن تجعل الركعة التي لحقت بها أول ركعة لك فتبني عليها لأن تكبيرة الاحرام لا يؤتى بها إلا في أول الصلاة 
> فأين مقام تكبيرة الاحرام في القولين الآخرين؟


تأمّل كلام ابن رشد جيَّدا الذي نقله ابن الطيب حفظه الله
 ((واتفاقهم على وجوب الترتيب في أجزاء الصلاة وعلى أن موضع تكبيرة الإحرام هو افتتاح الصلاة ففيه دليل واضح على أن ما أدرك هو أول صلاته ))

----------

